# Tiger !!!!



## LanierSpots (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, he wins again......  3 wins this year.  Leading the points and moves into 2nd with 74 all time wins over Jack...

Best there is.....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 1, 2012)

You are correct.  He is not as dominant as he once was but he does have the potential to get it back.  I would like to see him leave no doubt who is the best of all time.  I have to add I think Bobby Jones could have been if he would have tried.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 1, 2012)

Forgot to watch him, hate I missed it, congrats to him!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2012)

That 9 iron he hit when he was up against the tree, was like the tiger of old.


----------



## BANDT (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad to see it. dont care what he did a couple of years ago. I like Tiger the golfer!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 1, 2012)

*Oh no he wins*

Let the hate flow...


Congrats to him glad he is back playing close to his old self.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

Spots has been going out on a limb lately...Woods, Lebron who's next Djokovic at Wimbledon.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2012)

I like to watch him win. He still does things with a club that most can only dream about. I really think things are starting to click and fall back into old form which could be bad for the other guys on tour.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> I like to watch him win. He still does things with a club that most can only dream about. I really think things are starting to click and fall back into old form which could be bad for the other guys on tour.



He's definately going good and he's the best going right now. I'm just not going to pull for him, but I'll watch.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> He's definately going good and he's the best going right now. I'm just not going to pull for him, but I'll watch.



I'm not a big Tiger fan either, but there is no denying that he's hard to beat when he's on like today. When he's off, well...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Spots has been going out on a limb lately...Woods, Lebron who's next Djokovic at Wimbledon.




So Im making easy picks when so many, including yourself, are saying it won't happen..  LOL

Your almost predictable...

Actually, you are


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm not a big Tiger fan either, but there is no denying that he's hard to beat when he's on like today. When he's off, well...



He can curse, throw and kick clubs like no other pro. Now he'd be a close second on the kicking and throwing if you seen me play.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So Im making easy picks when so many, including yourself, are saying it won't happen..  LOL
> 
> Your almost predictable...
> 
> Actually, you are



Don't think I've said it won't happen, just said I'm not a fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> He can curse, throw and kick clubs like no other pro. Now he'd be a close second on the kicking and throwing if you seen me play.



It won't matter if he throws all his clubs in the lake but his 7 iron.   He will still be the best.   Even Roy McAvoy style..


Oh, and I bet you have cussed too...  Shame on you man.   You are a bad person.

Now just admit you were wrong and move along like others have..


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> Don't think I've said it won't happen, just said I'm not a fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> Don't think I've said it won't happen, just said I'm not a fan.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 2, 2012)

No doubt - - Tiger has the stuff!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2012)

Like him or not, he makes mediocre tournaments worth watching.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw some current photos of his ex wife the other day. Dude cant be that stupid, can he?


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 2, 2012)

i find it funny how people talk about tiger throwing tantrums and cussing on the course and how bad that is, and yet some guy named john mcenroe (pretty sure i spelled that wrong) is loved throughout the tennis world for the same thing...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> i find it funny how people talk about tiger throwing tantrums and cussing on the course and how bad that is, and yet some guy named john mcenroe (pretty sure i spelled that wrong) is loved throughout the tennis world for the same thing...



Well, JM was called out by many for his tantrums.  Many thought he was a jerk.  That being said, I saw Nadal having a tantrum at Wimbledon this past weekend.

I've got no problem with the cussing.  If they don't want it aired, don't surround them with microphones.  I'm sure the telecast is on a several second delay and they could dump the cussing if need be.  

I remember when DL3 got mad and hit the sprinkler, causing water to go everywhere.  Had tiger done it, it'd of been front page news on every newspaper, magazine and the leading sports story on the news. Being under the microscope is a small price to pay for being the greatest golfer out there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Saw some current photos of his ex wife the other day. Dude cant be that stupid, can he?



come on man, its not about the quality.  he can get quality anywhere any time.

its about the strange...


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 2, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> come on man, its not about the quality.  he can get quality anywhere any time.
> 
> its about the strange...



Which would be fine, except he was married at the time.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Well, JM was called out by many for his tantrums.  Many thought he was a jerk.  That being said, I saw Nadal having a tantrum at Wimbledon this past weekend.
> 
> I've got no problem with the cussing.  If they don't want it aired, don't surround them with microphones.  I'm sure the telecast is on a several second delay and they could dump the cussing if need be.
> 
> I remember when DL3 got mad and hit the sprinkler, causing water to go everywhere.  Had tiger done it, it'd of been front page news on every newspaper, magazine and the leading sports story on the news. Being under the microscope is a small price to pay for being the greatest golfer out there.



it is because of this scrutiny that Tiger has made his millions...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> it is because of this scrutiny that Tiger has made his millions...



And made millions for the rest of the tour players.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Saw some current photos of his ex wife the other day. Dude cant be that stupid, can he?



I have asked myself that 100 times.  Why tiger why?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> it is because of this scrutiny that Tiger has made his millions...




That and the fact that he has won 74 tournaments, 14 majors and will probably hold every major golf record by the time he retires..

I don't think tiger asked for the scrutiny.  It comes with being the best


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a tiger hater....but I'll admit, he did look a bit more like the tiger of old.  The 25 footer he made on 15...definitely willed that one in the hole.  The hooked tee shot on 16 was the new Tiger...but he came back with a clutch par on 17 and a clutch tee shot on 18 that set up the easy par.

Congrats to him on the win.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> It won't matter if he throws all his clubs in the lake but his 7 iron.   He will still be the best.   Even Roy McAvoy style..
> 
> 
> Oh, and I bet you have cussed too...  Shame on you man.   You are a bad person.
> ...



I'm glad yall look up to him. 

Yea I've cussed. Not acting like I don't. When something tears up on my equipment I don't start throwing tools and cussing when I know others are around, the contractor would tell me that he's going to call someone else. It's called being a professional. Tiger has the ability of the best ever, but his actions when he is losing are minor league.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 2, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Which would be fine, except he was married at the time.



I didn't say it was right.

I just don't understand why people think just because you've got a beautiful wife at home that men are not going to be tempted by other women elsewhere, even ones that are not as beautiful as the one you've got at home.  How pretty the one at home is doesn't mean a hill of beans if she's 1000 miles away and another one is staring you in the face.

That's when it takes sincere dedication and discipline to say no.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 2, 2012)

he's still 6 majors shy of tying Jack's record for most majors.  Will check back in about 5 years to see if he actually reaches it....


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I didn't say it was right.
> 
> I just don't understand why people think just because you've got a beautiful wife at home that men are not going to be tempted by other women elsewhere, even ones that are not as beautiful as the one you've got at home.  How pretty the one at home is doesn't mean a hill of beans if she's 1000 miles away and another one is staring you in the face.
> 
> That's when it takes sincere dedication and discipline to say no.



Arnold Swarchenegger.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> he's still 6 majors shy of tying Jack's record for most majors.  Will check back in about 5 years to see if he actually reaches it....



No he is not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 2, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> he's still 4 majors shy of tying Jack's record for most majors.  Will check back in about 5 years to see if he actually reaches it....



fixed


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

A lot of great athletes and teams in every sport have a lot of runner up finishes. Read somewhere where jack has 19 in majors. Wow, just how close was he to never getting caught. Richard Petty and Earnhardt had a lot of second place finishes in points in Nascar. Braves finished second plenty of times in the world series. Not a knock on Tiger cause I'm not sure on runner ups, but the great ones are always there at the end.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tiger has 6 runner ups in majors.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2012)

http://web.tigerwoods.com/onTour/records/otherRecords


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> A lot of great athletes and teams in every sport have a lot of runner up finishes. Read somewhere where jack has 19 in majors. Wow, just how close was he to never getting caught. Richard Petty and Earnhardt had a lot of second place finishes in points in Nascar. Braves finished second plenty of times in the world series. Not a knock on Tiger cause I'm not sure on runner ups, but the great ones are always there at the end.




Your trying too hard man.  Tiger is playing at a time where the competition is much harder.  When he breaks jacks record, it will be a much harder accomplishment.   

Jack is da man.  He is the second best golfer of all time.  Lots of second places won't change that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2012)

What does Earnhardt and Petty have to do with Tiger Woods?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 2, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> What does Earnhardt and Petty have to do with Tiger Woods?


Nothing.  Riprap does not have the sand to admit when he is wrong.  He is grasping.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 2, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Your trying too hard man.  Tiger is playing at a time where the competition is much harder.  When he breaks jacks record, it will be a much harder accomplishment.
> 
> Jack is da man.  He is the second best golfer of all time.  Lots of second places won't change that.



He ain't second best til he gets passed...

Right now, he's still the all-time best, as evidenced by the records he holds.

And how do you quantify that the competition is much harder right now?????

Palmer, Player, Trevino, Casper, Miller, and at the end, Watson and Floyd.

Nice try, but try again.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 2, 2012)

The competition is not better/worse...if anything the technology is better and the courses are in much better shape (watch the video of those old days with the putts bobbing and weaving).  You put todays technology and course conditions in jack and arnie's time and they would have shot -30 in a lot of tourneys.  

graph tigers majors and tell me that you expect him to break the majors record.  How long has it been since he has won one?  I would almost bet that he won't even win another....maybe just one more at most.....


----------



## TomC (Jul 2, 2012)

There are soooooooooo many more excellent players today. Nicklaus, Palmer and that bunch (as great as they were) didn't have 1/10th the competition that exists out on tour today. Not a big Tiger fan but his accomplishments considering the depth of talent that's out there today makes his accomplishments on the course that much more amazing.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 2, 2012)

He's definitely getting that swagger back. That's for sure.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> The competition is not better/worse...if anything the technology is better and the courses are in much better shape (watch the video of those old days with the putts bobbing and weaving).  You put todays technology and course conditions in jack and arnie's time and they would have shot -30 in a lot of tourneys.
> 
> graph tigers majors and tell me that you expect him to break the majors record.  How long has it been since he has won one?  I would almost bet that he won't even win another....maybe just one more at most.....



I'll take that bet.  What is the wager?


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing.  Riprap does not have the sand to admit when he is wrong.  He is grasping.



You guys just pick out what you want to read. I am just trying to have a conversation. You guys want to argue. I was pointing out the greats are there at the end, including Tiger. Do you start these threads just have an argument?  I have not said he is not the best, just don't like his style when he's losing. Have yall read that part yet?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 3, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> The competition is not better/worse...if anything the technology is better and the courses are in much better shape (watch the video of those old days with the putts bobbing and weaving).  You put todays technology and course conditions in jack and arnie's time and they would have shot -30 in a lot of tourneys.
> 
> graph tigers majors and tell me that you expect him to break the majors record.  How long has it been since he has won one?  I would almost bet that he won't even win another....maybe just one more at most.....




You have to be kidding Lep.  The competition is far better now.  Far better and it is not even close..

And yes, Tiger will beat Jacks record.  And by a couple.   He has a lot of golf left in him and I realize that he has not won one in a while but he also had not won a tournament in a while and look what is happening.  He will more than likely win another one this year.  

The guy is the best.  No way around it.

And if we are using " Jack is the best till he is beat" analogy, does that make Barry Bonds the best hitter of all time?


----------



## riprap (Jul 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You have to be kidding Lep.  The competition is far better now.  Far better and it is not even close..
> 
> And yes, Tiger will beat Jacks record.  And by a couple.   He has a lot of golf left in him and I realize that he has not won one in a while but he also had not won a tournament in a while and look what is happening.  He will more than likely win another one this year.
> 
> ...



I almost brought up Barry Bonds yesterday.

I never watched Jack play(except for the 86 masters) when he was good, so I just have to go on his accomplishments and a few you tube videos. We all have seen Tiger play. Jack was the best in his day as Tiger is the best today. 

Barry Bonds, Babe Ruth or Hank Aaron faced none of the same pitchers or played in the same ballparks or had the same prescriptions, so all you can do is go on who you like the best.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> And if we are using " Jack is the best till he is beat" analogy, does that make Barry Bonds the best hitter of all time?



That's a terrible analogy.  How does Barry topping the long ball list automatically make him the best hitter of all time?  Before he passed Hank, if you asked someone who the best hitter of all time was, they wouldn't have said Hank Aarron just because he had hit the most homers.  Hitting in baseball encompasses much more than the long ball.

Conversely, to be the best in an individual sport which puts all the emphasis on 4 tournaments a year, it is much easier to analyze a body of work and determine who the "best ever" was/is.  And, so far, that's still Jack.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think you can say the competition is better today than it was during Jack's time.

Each player has to deal with unique circumstances....different competition...different courses that set up to different people.

To say one is better than the other....we'll never know.  Right now, I'd say Jack was better in Majors...just because he has more.  When Tiger passes Jack...I'll say Tiger is better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Tiger faces a deeper field than Jack did but I think Jack had a couple of guys that were stronger than anybody Tiger faces.

In other words, Palmer, Player, Watson, maybe Bruce Crampton (runner up to Jack in 4 majors but never won one) were better players than Mickelson, Els, Garcia, Singh, etc.  And Jack was all but done when Watson came on the stage.

But right now, there are 30+ players on tour that could jump up and win the PGA Championship, as evidenced by the fact that so many in a row have been won by a first-timer.  That really wasn't the case 66-75 when Jack was in his prime, imo.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 3, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think Tiger faces a deeper field than Jack did but I think Jack had a couple of guys that were stronger than anybody Tiger faces.
> 
> In other words, Palmer, Player, Watson, maybe Bruce Crampton (runner up to Jack in 4 majors but never won one) were better players than Mickelson, Els, Garcia, Singh, etc.  And Jack was all but done when Watson came on the stage.
> 
> But right now, there are 30+ players on tour that could jump up and win the PGA Championship, as evidenced by the fact that so many in a row have been won by a first-timer.  That really wasn't the case 66-75 when Jack was in his prime, imo.




Not sure I agree with that....I think it only seems that way since we don't remember the guys who are ranked 5-30 in years past.

And then you've got course conditions/weather/the course they're playing...all that comes into play.  I think you really have to just go with wins...# of events played...and majors.

Kinda like the UCLA Bruins mens basketball team under John Wooden.  He was the greatest coach ever....or was he?


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 3, 2012)

Jack never melted, Arnie never melted, Trevino...The competitive nature of these guys was much stronger than the modern players,...to say the least of the hunger to win (much fewer $ than today) Tiger is great, but he wins many tournaments simply by outlasting guys who wither on Sunday.

If you've never seen the Bobby Jones instructional videos,...do yourself a favor and find them.
BJ stood 230 yds off an elevated green and laced a dozen balls to with in 10 feet of the stick, he also from the same or similar distance fired at the camera with several near misses, then a bull's eye.
The shots this guy pulled off with far inferior equipment is mind boggling, to say the least about his work around and on the greens.
Tiger may be the best in the modern era, I'm not convinced yet,...but of all time? NO.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 3, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Not sure I agree with that....I think it only seems that way since we don't remember the guys who are ranked 5-30 in years past.
> 
> And then you've got course conditions/weather/the course they're playing...all that comes into play.  I think you really have to just go with wins...# of events played...and majors.
> 
> Kinda like the UCLA Bruins mens basketball team under John Wooden.  He was the greatest coach ever....or was he?



Well, as far as win percentage, Tiger is still beating Jack in PGA wins and major championships.

In the 20 years since Jack won his first, 37 different guys won the 80 majors.

In the 15.5 years since Tiger won his first, 38 guys have won the 62 majors.


----------



## TomC (Jul 3, 2012)

You can say without a doubt….no question whatsoever the competition today far exceeds the competition of the past. The sheer numbers of ridiculously good players on the PGA and mini tours today is daunting. I played competitive junior golf at a VERY high level in the mid to late 80’s and the quality and number of incredibly good junior players today is 10 times what I faced. Sure you had great players 20 years ago and also 40 years ago but the $ incentive(thanks in large part to our buddy Tiger) that is out there today is why you are seeing so many more really good young players and far stiffer competition across the board. 

Sure technology has resulted in far better equipment but what a lot of people forget or don’t realize is that what technology has really done is to develop training methods that are helping to develop fundamentally sound swings in kids that are 8-10-12 years old whereas 25-30-40 years ago kids were not really hitting their stride and developing swings that would hold up under pressure until their late teens or early 20’s. They are just so much better at such a younger age today. Take for instance that 17 year old that played so well at the Open a few weeks back.  17 years old and that kid looked like he wasn’t even phased at the stage he was on……amazing. Nicklaus, Palmer, Trevino, Watson, and even the really good players in the 80’s didn’t face anywhere near the competition that out there today.  Even though I'm not a big Tiger fan anymore its mind blowing what he has accomplished given the depth of talent he has faced.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Technology really has nothing to do with it. They all use very similar equipment as their competition does, regardless of what decade it is. You either have talent or you don't.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 3, 2012)

golffreak said:


> Technology really has nothing to do with it. They all use very similar equipment as their competition does, regardless of what decade it is. You either have talent or you don't.



got to disagree with you on this,...true today's field uses very similar technology with in the field, but there is no way that you can compare the ball striking ability of the old timers with these guys. The aero dynamics of the ball and it's resulting flight/stopping characterics are truly a different game than the guys in the 40's and 50's.
Shaft technology, club head technology, ball technology are all significantly different.
Lets see phil's short game with a nibblik, vs. his current array of wedges.
I do agree that today's players have far superior training at a much earlier age, and that the pool of very good players is larger, but it always boils down to 5, maybe 8 players who consistently reside at the top...in any era.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> got to disagree with you on this,...true today's field uses very similar technology with in the field, but there is no way that you can compare the ball striking ability of the old timers with these guys. The aero dynamics of the ball and it's resulting flight/stopping characterics are truly a different game than the guys in the 40's and 50's.
> Shaft technology, club head technology, ball technology are all significantly different.
> Lets see phil's short game with a nibblik, vs. his current array of wedges.
> I do agree that today's players have far superior training at a much earlier age, and that the pool of very good players is larger, but it always boils down to 5, maybe 8 players who consistently reside at the top...in any era.




You are living in the past Rip.   The equipment is better and the courses are harder to match it...   The guys today put in more time than the old guys..  Training, playing, learning..  Everything.  Half the guys before had day jobs...   

The guys today are better. Just like in almost every sport.   Its the evolution of the sport..  

Tiger faces more guys that can win and a deeper field than Jack did on a daily basis.  The equipment is better, yes.  But the holes are longer to match..


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

He must have a new hot girlfriend,and mistresses!!!They say he's kinda freaky,maybe thats what's got him back in the groove....didnt think of that did you???You know,how tiger got his groove back.


----------



## riprap (Jul 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You are living in the past Rip.   The equipment is better and the courses are harder to match it...   The guys today put in more time than the old guys..  Training, playing, learning..  Everything.  Half the guys before had day jobs...
> 
> The guys today are better. Just like in almost every sport.   Its the evolution of the sport..
> 
> Tiger faces more guys that can win and a deeper field than Jack did on a daily basis.  The equipment is better, yes.  But the holes are longer to match..



I have to agree with spots here. Like a thread I started a year or so ago. It was about athletes of today and yesteryear. You may have had just as talented of people in the workforce as playing a sport. They just would rather have a dependable job to support their family than take a risk on making a living playing a sport. Now that the money is there the risk is worth it.

The equipment is better than in Jacks day too, but everyone was playing the same equipment. Thats why I support saying a player was the best at the time they played, not all time. No way to determine.

The masters may be the only measuring stick since they play that same course every year, but they have changed it some over the years so...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 4, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> He must have a new hot girlfriend,and mistresses!!!They say he's kinda freaky,maybe thats what's got him back in the groove....didnt think of that did you???You know,how tiger got his groove back.




hey, whatever gets him there.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 6, 2012)

A good weekend for watching golf. Oh great one is going home.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 7, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> A good weekend for watching golf. Oh great one is going home.



Yep.  I can hardly wait to tune and to see these guys.


Webb Simpson	-9	F	-4	color	info	65	66	 	 	131
	T2	 	28		Jonathan Byrd	-8	F	-2	color	info	64	68	 	 	132
	T2	61	142		Charlie Beljan	-8	F*	-8	color	info	70	62	 	 	132
	T2	 	64		Jeff Maggert	-8	F	-2	color	info	64	68	 	 	132
	T2	7	93		Jerry Kelly	-8	F*	-4	color	info	66	66	 	 	132
	T2	 	54		Martin Flores	-8	16	-2	color	info	64	 	 	 	64
	T7	2	67		J.B. Holmes	-7	F*	-2	color	info	65	68	 	 	133
	T7	9	31		Charlie Wi	-7	F*	-4	color	info	67	66	 	 	133
	T9	32	75		Bob Estes	-6	F	-5	color	info	69	65	 	 	134
	T9	 	57		Scott Piercy

Fun fun.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been going with Jim Potter Jr. all year! Go Jim.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I have been going with Jim Potter Jr. all year! Go Jim.



Sorry it's Ted, Ted Potter Jr.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> Sorry it's Ted, Ted Potter Jr.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 7, 2012)

Potter is from my neck of the woods. reckon I'll pull for him tomorrow. will be tough to beat Simpson, he might be the hottest player on tour right now. beautiful course. good tournament.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



It was a joke, sorry. Looks loke you have found a new toy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, it's surprising that Tiger & Michelson did not make the cut for the weekend to finish the golf tournament.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> Potter is from my neck of the woods. reckon I'll pull for him tomorrow. will be tough to beat Simpson, he might be the hottest player on tour right now. beautiful course. good tournament.



Other than Simpson you need to be 100+ on the money list to have a shot this week. Golf couse is green and plush.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2012)

ESPN reporting that Phil and Tiger may have been at the tourney because of the extra sponsor incentives. By the looks of the crowd today the sponsors' plan backfired. The brutal heat couldn't have helped either.


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2012)

Seemed to be some packed grandstands today to watch a great finish. Very entertaining back 9. Two guys who are way way way back in the world rankings can breath a little easier with the big paychecks.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 8, 2012)

real good stuff today. Potter going eagle birdie to get in playoff. clutch


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 8, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> real good stuff today. Potter going eagle birdie to get in playoff. clutch



Yep some great golf coming in, too bad some people write it off because their fanboy crush player didn't make the cut.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 9, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Yep some great golf coming in, too bad some people write it off because their fanboy crush player didn't make the cut.



exactly.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 22, 2012)

Let's bump up this tread with the british open ending...tiger collapses, he just doesn't have it anymore, specifically in the majors...it is obvious he is pressing and making bad decisions.  He still thinks he can outdrive, outputt like he is 23, problem is he isn't 23 anymore.

I doubt he passes Jack's majors record.  People said he would win another major this year, he only has one more chance...


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 22, 2012)

Folds like the field use to when he was leading. Scott playing like eldrick used to with the lead. fun tournament.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 22, 2012)

Not so fast my friends, here comes Ernie.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 22, 2012)

wow. horrible loss for Scott


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL Lep.  He finished 4th.  A major choke job by Adam Scott just handed it to Els.   Glad Els won over Scott.....

But your right.  Tiger doesn't have it anymore.  Dude sux..  I think Donald, Mcelroy and Westwood are better.  

Your a worse golf flamer than a football one...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 22, 2012)

Being tied for 3rd is not that bad, especially financially, but Tiger did progressively move backward in performance on Sat. & Sun. this weekend. 


http://espn.go.com/golf/leaderboard


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 22, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL Lep.  He finished 4th.  A major choke job by Adam Scott just handed it to Els.   Glad Els won over Scott.....
> 
> But your right.  Tiger doesn't have it anymore.  Dude sux..  I think Donald, Mcelroy and Westwood are better.
> 
> Your a worse golf flamer than a football one...




Sorry, but profanity on world television and adultery don't sit well with me.  He is no role model and shouldn't be on the pedestal that some people put him on.  For that reason I hope he never wins another major tourney.  Adam Scott at least showed total class during his meltdown...if that was tiger he would have been slamming clubs and dropping the f-bomb all over the place.  Idolize him if you like but I won't....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Sorry, but profanity on world television and adultery don't sit well with me.  He is no role model and shouldn't be on the pedestal that some people put him on.  For that reason I hope he never wins another major tourney.  Adam Scott at least showed total class during his meltdown...if that was tiger he would have been slamming clubs and dropping the f-bomb all over the place.  Idolize him if you like but I won't....



You sound like a  whiner.  No where has anyone here stated he was a role model or model citizen.  You are making up excuses.  There are tons of people who act like he does and they love them.   

This discussion was about who was the best player in the world and he is.   Not who is the best Mr Rogers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

I just looked at the "cut" list, I'd give anything to be able to shoot a round as low as they did !!!


----------



## General Lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Tiger didn't win,all is well in the world  with me............


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 22, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Sorry, but profanity on world television and adultery don't sit well with me.  He is no role model and shouldn't be on the pedestal that some people put him on.  For that reason I hope he never wins another major tourney.  Adam Scott at least showed total class during his meltdown...if that was tiger he would have been slamming clubs and dropping the f-bomb all over the place.  Idolize him if you like but I won't....



You forgot about his use of performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 23, 2012)

Just another also-ran for Tiger....

What a disappointment for all his lovers out there, a crappy 3rd place finish.

I'm just assuming this is the way they look at it, since they are all incredibly quick to poo-poo Jack's 18 runner up finishes.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 12, 2012)

bump...as another major passes the great one by...now over 3 years without a major.  Will he ever win another?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, despite the haters


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, despite the haters


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2012)

His strength in the past was his unflappable belief that he was going to win.
He is nowhere near that mindset.
He appears to be making horrible shot decisions at times, and his putting is not close to his heyday,...again mostly mental.
So who knows if he'll win another,...no doubt he has the physical skills to do it, but his zen is gone.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Yes, despite the haters



Yea, you just have to understand the haters...  They are still mad...

He will win more majors.. No doubt


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 13, 2012)

So spots,...who wins a major first,...Woods, or Mickleson?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> So spots,...who wins a major first,...Woods, or Mickleson?



The way they are both putting?  

It's a toss up.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> So spots,...who wins a major first,...Woods, or Mickleson?



Woods.  Phil is just way out of it right now....   NOt really sure what is going on with him.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 6, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> And yes, Tiger will beat Jacks record.  And by a couple.   He has a lot of golf left in him and I realize that he has not won one in a while but he also had not won a tournament in a while and look what is happening.  He will more than likely win another one this year.



Lanier...still holding to this?




Yup...I'm a "I hate Tiger Woods" golfer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Lanier...still holding to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might yet set a record. Anyone know what the record if for withdrawing from tournaments.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He might yet set a record. Anyone know what the record if for withdrawing from tournaments.



Let me shoot 85....yeah...my back.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 6, 2015)

OL tigger


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2015)

Goat


----------



## formula1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*re:*

He set a record last week. Shot an 82 for the first time on the tour.

He sets records every week by being talked about more than any golfer playing and doing well.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2015)

formula1 said:


> He sets records every week by being talked about more than any golfer playing and doing well.



Yep, the broadcasters will completely ignore the players, on the leader board, to feast on Tiger. I watch more golf when he is not playing. Just refuse to listen to all the Tiger, Tiger, Tiger anymore.


----------



## tcward (Feb 6, 2015)

Tiger Woods is a has been....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 7, 2015)

He'll be back. He is still very early in a major swing re-tool. I think he also needs to quit worrying about so much power. Just hit a good clean shot and put it it in the fairway. It does his back a favor two ways. He isn't putting so much pressure on the drive and if it is in the fairway he doesn't have to hack it out of the rough.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2015)

tcward said:


> Tiger Woods is a has been....



Yep


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep



and golf sux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> He'll be back. He is still very early in a major swing re-tool. I think he also needs to quit worrying about so much power. Just hit a good clean shot and put it it in the fairway. It does his back a favor two ways. He isn't putting so much pressure on the drive and if it is in the fairway he doesn't have to hack it out of the rough.





Dustin, Tigger's got too much EGO to do what you suggest... CHOKE TIGER CHOKE !!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dustin, Tigger's got too much EGO to do what you suggest... CHOKE TIGER CHOKE !!!!!!!



I think that ego may be easing a little. He was actually getting help from other touring pros on the range this week. That is something the old Tiger would have NEVER done.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

He is not getting any younger, and He will not adjust very well to seeing these young guys out drive him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Say what you want, he's probably the best golfer in the field, BUT I can't stand his arrogance.



CHOKE TIGGGER CHOKE !!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 7, 2015)

Hes the reason i started playing golf in 7th grade..hate thats hes lost it. I doubt he will be back.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 7, 2015)

*Lindsey Vonn is probably not helping*

With his back getting a break either


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine would be hurtin all the time too hahahaha!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 19, 2015)

Another year in the books and no majors for Tiger.  Jack's record is looking safer all the time.  

Tiger's going to be best buds with David Duval before long.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacks record will be broke by the new worlds #1 golfer im gonna bet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Jacks record will be broke by the new worlds #1 golfer im gonna bet.



I was hoping he'd overcome the few strokes he spotted Day going into the final round at the PGA, but in the end, Day was close to perfect.  Classy guy, so can't complain with seeing him win.

Spieth is unbelievable...and it was great to see 2 of Tiger's scoring records fall this weekend.  He has the potential to be one of the greatest....but as we've seen with David Duval, Tiger Woods and others, golf is a funny game and it can turn on a dime.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup. I think ppl thought tiger was diff back then. I think his dad dying turned him. I dont recall as much bad press when he first started but I was also 12 so lol. I dont thinl Spieth will ever fall off the ship like Tiger did..done it to himself though so cant blame anyone.

Ive been rooting for Day all year. Ive liked him for a few. I think hes classy..intense and also great. He was out driving Spieth by like 30-40 yds a few times lol. Hes just 27 also so we got a few more of him being great.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't hear from Tiger's fan club on here anymore. He was the greatest of his time, not the greatest of all time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Don't hear from Tiger's fan club on here anymore. He was the greatest of his time, not the greatest of all time.



^^^ This


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 21, 2015)

Used to think Jack's record was in jeopardy but tiger is fading fast.
He is the only one with a chance to break it and it ain't looking good. Too many outstanding young golfers now and they will knock each other off. Nobody will come along and dominate like jack and tiger


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh man, Tiger was lurking mid way through this weekends tourney. You would have thought he won and the tourney ended Friday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep I caught some of the sat and tuned in on sunday when I was home doin home repairs. I was pullin for him. But his chipping is still suspect and he skulled on on 11 or 12 and he got a triple and took him out. He looked great otherwise though. Was crushing some drives and hittin irons close.


----------

